# Tangle Free



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any experince with the Tangle Free decoys? I'm looking at their fullbodies and their floaters. They look nice and the price is right, I'm just worried they will be crap like GHG.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nothing is as bad as GHG

I have a few floaters, don't know if they have better grades, but mine have funky paint job but should work. Sorry never had them in the water


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

I would LOVE to hear how both think GHG is crap. It must not be crap if its the best selling waterfowl decoys on the market.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I own 3 sets of GHG, Full Body Canadas, Lessers and Mallard Shells. All 3 sets were stored in my basement where it is warm. I had issues with heads breaking on all 3 sets while trying to install. I spent an hour removing plastic from the inside of the hole where the head attaches to on the duck shells. I was treated very poorly all 3 times I have tried to call GHG customer service. For the amount of money it cost to purchase GHG compared to others, I shouldn't have to rebuild the decoys when I get them home, just so I can install the heads.

If these are the BEST selling as you say, I can't imagine how. Even Hardcore Decoys has way better Customer Service and they are polite while talking with them. As far as quality, Big Foot or Higdon is as good or better, and Customer Service is 10 times better. So keep your who's the best comments to yourself.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Never seen the Fullbody in Fields...but the Floaters looked nice on the shelf at the store...And as far as GHG's...Floaters look pimp but durability not so good. Paint flakes off after some heavy use. GHG Fulls, I'll hunt over them til the wheels fall off. Look the best in the field as far as I'm concerned. Durablity.... I guess if I had to choose I would run Bigfoots...but I'm in way too deep with my GHG's. My .02... :beer:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Apperently you are a slow learner if you bought ( and hated) 3 differnt batches of GHG. I have 18 FBs and 4 floaters and zero complaints. But like everything to each their own.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

yup, guess your right. And an Idiot too. Considering there is a 6 pk of Full Body, a 6 pk of Lessers and a doz Mallards. All purchased in different years. Being the Idiot that I am, not knowing they would all be made the same I bought more.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

the one piece FB canada feeders are nice. head connection is a little bit of a weakness on the actives, but better than the old GHG's. I've got 18 of the fullbodies, and the paint finish is sloppy, but the flocking other than the tips of the tails holds up pretty good. I've got 6 FB mallards, nice color, but the paint scratches a little easy. Been running 2 dozen of the buck gardner series mallard floaters, really like them. paint holds up better than ghg hot buy 2's and the flambeau stormfronts I had.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The paint scratching on the mallard fulbodies, does it just scrape or flake off?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

just little scratches. The paint seems to be wearing at about the same rate as my ghg mallard shells. no big flakes or chunks coming off. no better or no worse than any other value or mid-priced decoys I've owned.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds good I'm really thinking of getting a dozen for next year. I know their Canada goose floaters hold up really good.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

dunns has fullbody mallard feeders right now for $65 per six. Pretty good deal, and they fit in the regular ghg 6 slot bags, don't need the FB bags.


----------



## papabearsr (Dec 26, 2011)

I just used my new tangelfree full bodys geese and they sucked the geese right in they looked realy good siting in the feld 
going back out on wensday will give you another report then
papabear


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Have you checked them out at Fleet Farm? Website shows they have the floaters (geese) . I saw some FB duck decoys there last year and thought they were on the heavy side. For some reason their duck decoys look "cartoonish " to me....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They have two different sets of decoys, a pro series (which look good) and a standard series (which look like sh!t).


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I own 3 sets of GHG, Full Body Canadas, Lessers and Mallard Shells. All 3 sets were stored in my basement where it is warm. I had issues with heads breaking on all 3 sets while trying to install. I spent an hour removing plastic from the inside of the hole where the head attaches to on the duck shells. I was treated very poorly all 3 times I have tried to call GHG customer service. For the amount of money it cost to purchase GHG compared to others, I shouldn't have to rebuild the decoys when I get them home, just so I can install the heads.
> 
> If these are the BEST selling as you say, I can't imagine how. Even Hardcore Decoys has way better Customer Service and they are polite while talking with them. As far as quality, Big Foot or Higdon is as good or better, and Customer Service is 10 times better. So keep your who's the best comments to yourself.


Maybe you should start a thread asking how to install heads! I have been using GHG'S all my life, and have never had any problems with them. No paint chipping off, no heads breaking (other then from my own fault) I have tossed some in my trailer, and paint hasn't scratched off. Flocking of heads still look perfect after a few years. And for quality...GHG'S look wayyyy better then bigfoots or higdon. Hands down. yeah, bigfoots may be more durable...but thats what bags are for, alot of people buy bigfoots so they can toss them in the trailer. GHG's are the most realistic of the three hands down.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ValleyHunter said:


> GHG's are the most realistic of the three hands down.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

You have got to be sh1ttin me.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> > GHG's are the most realistic of the three hands down.
> ...


Nope,not at all. Lets look at there fullbodies...Higdon or Tanglefree dont even compare to GHG mallard fullbodies. Tanglefree pintails just look silly, where as the ghgs look real.

Mallard floaters...okay yes some higdon floaters look better and some tanglefree look better if you are looking to spend alot of money. I will take quantity and cheaper for GHG life size series (January mallards or etc.) over the migration mallard with flocked heads. since you dont need to spend that kind of money for floaters. I do like some of the tanglefree diver floaters and wigeons though.

Goose fullbodies...the higdon alpha series ones look okay, cheap yes, but they have a weird look to them shape wise. Tanglefree doesn't have the size compared to ghgs. Ghgs look bigger and more realistic (i think) compared to the tanglefrees.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

durability wise....you cant beat Dakotas!! it doesnt matter if its floaters or full bodies. IMO dakota floater ducks are the best looking mallard floater on the market!


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Well the ones with the flocked heads anyways...Saw some decoy floaters at scheels the other day, didnt have flocked heads and they looked decent. Dakota Fullbody mallards and floaters are my personal favorites!!


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

ValleyHunter said:


> I would LOVE to hear how both think GHG is crap. It must not be crap if its the best selling waterfowl decoys on the market.


GHG are a good decoy for the money


----------



## Buck1009 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kelly Hannan said:


> nothing is as bad as GHG
> 
> I have a few floaters, don't know if they have better grades, but mine have funky paint job but should work. Sorry never had them in the water


What are guys talking about GHG is the only way to go there floaters are the best out there


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Dakota Decoy hands down for everything!!!!!!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I have had Hardcore, Bigfoot, Dakotas, and GHG decoys over the years. I would not say GHG is my absolute favorite but they do offer certain decoys that I cannot get anywhere else. I run GHG floaters, canada shells and mallard shells and both have held up great! 
My dakotas and bigfoots are obviously the most durable but I do not think they are the most realistic. 
SOME of my hardcore and GHG canada full bodies have had a bad time with paint issues. 
The most realistic decoys out of all the decoys would have to be my GHG decoys even though I sold most of them.
I have never had problems with breaking anything on my GHG decoys except for the goose that shattered one as it fell to the ground.
Some of my GHG full bodies had head that didnt fit perfect, but most of the heads went on without a fuss!
The only reason I run big foots for my main spread is because there is no bagging or setting up stakes, take them out, set them on the ground, shoot birds, stack them back up in the trailer


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

ValleyHunter said:


> Well the ones with the flocked heads anyways...Saw some decoy floaters at scheels the other day, didnt have flocked heads and they looked decent. Dakota Fullbody mallards and floaters are my personal favorites!!





clint_hay said:


> durability wise....you cant beat Dakotas!! it doesnt matter if its floaters or full bodies. IMO dakota floater ducks are the best looking mallard floater on the market!


The flocked heads are nice but the posture of the mallards seems that they are alerted to danger. They have realistic color but not shape.



EllendaleND said:


> Dakota Decoy hands down for everything!!!!!!


I like to run mallard shells because they are oversize, take up much less space than FB and look awesome. Dakota does not offer mallard shells 



Bird slayer69 said:


> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE to hear how both think GHG is crap. It must not be crap if its the best selling waterfowl decoys on the market.
> ...


You can spend less on GHG deocys and still have an awesome spread!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My opinion on decoys.... All the brands are good....some have better paint and realistic details. When it comes to the paint and realism of the decoys by the time the birds figure it out....you should be shooting at them.

Now on other issues: Some are more durable than others, Some are cheaper, Some are lighter, smaller, larger, etc. This is all personal preference and needs to be tailored to your personal hunting ideals and budget.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> I have had Hardcore, Bigfoot, Dakotas, and GHG decoys over the years. I would not say GHG is my absolute favorite but they do offer certain decoys that I cannot get anywhere else. I run GHG floaters, canada shells and mallard shells and both have held up great!
> My dakotas and bigfoots are obviously the most durable but I do not think they are the most realistic.
> SOME of my hardcore and GHG canada full bodies have had a bad time with paint issues.
> The most realistic decoys out of all the decoys would have to be my GHG decoys even though I sold most of them.
> ...


Everything very well said. I too have never had too many problems with my GHG's and everything in my trailer, when it comes to honker decoys get stacked in. Most of my honker decoys are BF"s because they need no special care, throw em out, throw em in.


----------



## Sam56uel (May 31, 2013)

Dakota Fullbody mallards and floaters are my personal favorites!!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Nothin' like a pi$$in' match between DDs and GHGs... :eyeroll:

How 'bout this... your all right... and your all wrong...

Back on topic...

We bought 1 doz TF Pro Series last year.... They held up pretty good for the one year we used them. No major paint issues, except one decoy. Not a big deal. They work as well as BF, GHG, DD, Higdon...etc, etc, etc...

They are decoys... that's it.

If one company was "The Best", nobody would buy the other brands. The majority of what we run are GHG lessers. They are great decoys, and we have had NO problems with the 5 1/2 doz we use. Same with the BFs we've had for 13 years and the 1 year with TFs, and I do not expect to have any major issues with the TFs. They are nice and if that is the brand you want, you should enjoy putting birds on the ground with them.

Their just decoys... They all work... they all may develop issues... or not.

Good luck,

Gunny


----------



## Arm67ando (Jun 17, 2013)

It must not be crap if its the best selling waterfowl decoys on the market.


----------

